# Anniversary stick



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

When I went to the local craft show a couple weeks ago I sold 3 sticks. One of them was a wood spirit carved on a shorter aspen stick that my wife liked to use. She was none too happy but I told her I would make her another one. She was a bit skeptical that I would get it done. So I have been sneaking around the garage/shop after the wife nods off the last few nights and this cottonwood walking staff is what I came up with. The wood is very similar in appearance to aspen but is a touch harder to carve.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Happy Anaversity to you both! Your bride will be proud of that stick Mark!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Randy. I hope so.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Happy Anniversary! Whatever you do, don't sell this one. :lol:

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

happy anverversry


----------

